# $10.98 transfer special at Namespro.ca



## jaydub__ (Nov 28, 2020)

Namespro currently has a $10.98 transfer special using transfer code

NPtransferspecial

There are no limits to the number of transfers.

(Edited to reflect change to pricing)


----------



## rlm__ (Nov 28, 2020)

jaydub said:
			
		

> Namespro currently has a $9.98 transfer special using transfer code
> 
> NPtransferspecial
> 
> There are no limits to the number of transfers.



That's a great deal.  I'm just too loyal to leave, besides the fact that there are intangibles to maintaining a long relationship...


----------



## DomainRecap (Nov 28, 2020)

Are you sure it's $9.98? 

I did a few .CA transfers using the code and it was $10.98 CAD each, so I think you're looking at outdated pricing. 

https://www.namespro.ca/Pricing.asp?sec=2


----------



## jaydub__ (Nov 28, 2020)

You have to use the code I posted DR

Just confirmed it with them this morning *THUMBSUP*


----------



## jaydub__ (Nov 28, 2020)

I hear you Rob... I’ve been with them forever as you have your long relationship with BM



			
				rlm said:
			
		

> That's a great deal.  I'm just too loyal to leave, besides the fact that there are intangibles to maintaining a long relationship...


----------



## DomainRecap (Nov 28, 2020)

You have to read my post and check the link. 

I think you're looking at a very old image with $9.98 that hasn't been valid for years. This "special" using "NPtransferspecial" has been around forever (I use it all the time) and you need to "Click here for detailed pricing." to see current prices.

Maybe you can contact NP and let them know their image and text pricing is way out of date.







I just transferred domains using this code and here is my bill summary for 7 .CA transfers, at $3 off each, for a total of $10.98 per transfer:


----------



## jaydub__ (Nov 28, 2020)

I confirmed this morning with them.
When you go to your cart lower down you will see “enter promotional code here”
Click on that and next page enter NPtransferspecial where it asks for the code
Is that what you did?


----------



## DomainRecap (Nov 28, 2020)

I see what they're doing, *the promo is in USD for .COM transfers at $9.98 USD*, or around $13.50 CAD. Note there is no currency in the promo image or text blurb.

Like I said, I use this "NPtransferspecial" code all the time and it hasn't been $9.98 CAD for any transfer for years.

Why not try it yourself to see if you get $9.98 CAD for .CA, as I just transferred 7 domains using the code for the stated $10.98 CAD.


----------



## jaydub__ (Nov 28, 2020)

You are right DR...they just apologized to me for confirming that price. That was in fact the price before CIRA raised the prices as you thought.


----------



## DomainRecap (Nov 28, 2020)

I knew it, and had NP stated that $9.98 CAD was the correct price, I'd be a millionaire with all the invoice price adjustments.


----------



## jaydub__ (Nov 28, 2020)

:lol:


----------

